# How long does it take?



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Totally depends on size, pattern and yarn. It took me almost a month to make the lacy blanket that went with my new grandson's christening outfit.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

that's why I like to knit things that use Big needles---size 10 and UP. LOL
I'm doing a baby blanket with the dishcloth pattern and while it doesn't take long to do a dishcloth, I still haven't reached the point where I can start decreasing and like you seeming to take forever. I've measured the 50 stitches I have and figure I have to have 100 before I can start decreasing. I know I'm a slow knitter. Always have been.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I just can't do it anymore. I get bored if I work on a large piece. I like things that are quick and easy. When I was younger I enjoyed the challenge of the larger, more difficult projects, I just don't even start them now, because I know I won't finish. I do so much admire you that can though because they turn out beautifully and I remember that feeling of accomplishment you all must feel.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.

Don't know if this makes sense.

I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the piece I am on grows one inch per day (if I am lucky) that is two rows.........


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I do the same thing as J-J, but I'm sure she moves along faster than I do. Afghans, blankets and shawls can seem endless, but I try to keep at it every day or I'd never get it done. When I just can't stand to pick it up (usually about 2/3 done) I do a quick project like a washcloth, then go back to it.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Emmyg said:


> I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


I always think this. I then get bored and start something else, which is not a good idea. I now have lots of projects to finish. All I can say is hang in there and finish it before you have an unfinished project like me. Remember, it's only done when it is done!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> I do the same thing as J-J, but I'm sure she moves along faster than I do. ...


Don't be so sure! I've too many WIPs (+/- 70), besides, knitting's not a race.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Well I am glad to know I am not the only one. I am going to do the hair clip thing so I can stay motivated. I was just trying to get through 1 skein at a time but it takes too long to get through 1! Then I took my last 2 skeins and rolled them onto a paper towel roll and made me a spool. So at least now I know when I finally run out of that, I am officially done.  I have bought so much yarn to make baby blankets with, but now that I am half way through this one I don't think I want to start another blanket anytime soon. At least yarn doesn't expire. It will be there when I get ready to use it.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm working on a shawl right now that is so mind numbingly boring I can only do 10 or 12 rows per day. It's for a paying customer so I can't just throw it aside indefinitely. I'm looking forward to finishing it next Thursday.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Another thing that is slowing me down is that I get so sleepy about 5 or 6 rows in. My eyes get heavy and I just want to close them and take a nap. But I can't take 4 or 5 naps a day, so I have to put it down and go do a load of laundry or something.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It does depend on the yarn, pattern, needles, how I am feeling, what is on television occasionally! If it is a good show and an easy repeat it goes a lot quicker!

We all knit and crochet at different speeds. If you are comfortable with what you are doing then that is a good thing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Another thing that is slowing me down is that I get so sleepy about 5 or 6 rows in. My eyes get heavy and I just want to close them and take a nap. But I can't take 4 or 5 naps a day, so I have to put it down and go do a load of laundry or something.


Umm ... Why not take a nap whenever? I do it all the time. When I feel the nodding beginning, I put the knitting down on my lap, put my head on the back of the chair, and close my eyes. It may be for a few moments, or a couple of hours - depending on spouse, cats, phone, etc. When I re-open my eyes, I resume knitting. No problem. I figure napping is better than making errors and more interesting than chasing drifts of cat fur.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Blankets and wraps take time, it is a commitment to make one. When I get to the point that if I knit one more stitch I will throw it out the window because I have a thousand other projects in my mind wanting to be started, I make a couple of small projects. Then I can come back after a break. I always go with the small projects, so that they are completely finished and I have the sense of accomplishment before I return to the big project.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, let me just say this..............I have been working on a 17" square blankie for my gs for over a month now. Other things just keep getting in my way and of course frogging takes time too. And, I have had to frog this thing until I am going to have to cut off the first part of this yarn because I have bout worn it out!! So, it depends on the pattern, the yarn, the size, the "other things" in life. Just relax and enjoy your knitting. I know sometimes if feels as if we are in a hurry to get something done so we can move on, but in rushing, we miss the total enjoyment of just knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> ... *in rushing, we miss the total enjoyment of just knitting*.


Absolutely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> ..we miss the total enjoyment of just knitting.


Yes, we need to enjoy knitting. I knit to keep my sanity, and because it is a great creative outlet that is portable and I can do it any where, any time.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

One of the first things I knitted was a baby blanket n i though I'd die from boredom
I'll never do another one. I have problems with scarves too so I add some type of design to them to keep it interesting.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

You can always double strand the yarn and use larger needles, I can finish a baby blanket in a week of evenings (2-3 hrs a night) assuming it's a simple pattern. Give me small needles, and I may never finish. Hardly anything I knit is on anything smaller than an 8.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am always in total awe of these amazing women who make a zillion socks plus half a zillion blankets in a year or so. If I really persist I can make one 5 x 6' afghan a year and maybe six or Sven small things like hats, mittens, socks, etc but.....I have to admit that I also love to read and cat nap and play cards and...way too many other things. One hour of knitting a day is a productive day for me.....lol! . . Jo


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


I love this! Can I use it?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition....


I do the same when working on anything with lots of stitches. I use what ever I have handy, an ear ring or paper clip, anything so that I can 'see' how much I have accomplished in one day.   

PS. I'm not a fast knitter either. I can do a whole dishcloth in a day. At present am doing a mitred square throw and can manage a whole 6"square in a day, some days I get a little more than one square done. It will take me a couple of months to finish it. Just put your blanket aside and do something else if it gets boring, then go back to it later. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Emmy G. I have just finished my first Baby Blanket for my beautiful new Grand Daughter. It took three months and nearly drove me bonkers.

I posted a picture of my Grand Daughter just after she was born and the Ladies were all saying how beautiful she is, but they were also admiring the blanket as well and one Lady actually asked me for the pattern.

This really inspired me and I have bought some very pretty yarn to do another one, can you believe it, I must be mad. It is surprising what some nice compliments can do isn't it?.

Onwards and upwards then and please post us a pic when you have finished.

Jenny x


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

sometimes i can knit something small in a day, other times it can take me a week. it all depends on how much time you can put into it in one session. i surprise myself at times, and other times i start to get bored of it after a few weeks, and that gives me the incentive to knit more and more to get it finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

In the last year I have knit 3 large afghan and a medium one .thats it I thought no more give me a pattern that's small and quick . I was happy for about 3 weeks .Then my oldest son asked me to make another afghan well I'm about half way and like you my eyes keep wanting to shut . I'm hoping to be finished by sometime in august


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

depends entirely on the yarn. If its baby yarn it will take a long time but I remember doing a baby blanket for my foster daughter. It took a month and I would knit 2 rows AM 2 rows PM every single day cause it had to be in the mail at the end of the month. I was so glad when it was done and sick of it too. Just takes a long time to afghans.
Good luck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've found that a slow knitter makes fewer mistakes. Less time frogging.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Depending on how fast you knit and your experience..I would say a couple of months. Did you do a gauge..so many rows make an inch. The instructions should tell you how many rows that you have to knit or figure it out if it says inches and you did a gauge(so many stitches & rows make an inch) . I worked on an afghan for over a year off and on as it got boring, so I did other projects to keep my interest and would come back to that afghan..You have got to have patience & keep at it ..all things have a beginning and an end.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm getting reacquaintant with knitting. I have 1 what I call long-term project--a prayer shawl--and other quickies like beanies, mittens, scarves, bracelets, coffee cup cozies. I need to finish one quickie before I start another. In my mind, I have lots of quickies lined up. I just like that feeling of accomplishment with one-week projects and then turn to prayer shawl which is like a comfort food for me until I'm ready to do another quickie. I've been focusing on winter accessories now and doing well. If I do well on one beanie/hat pattern, I'll make more of them. I have enough stash and directions to keep me busy for a long time. My weakness is buying yummy yarns. Right now I'm on an austerity program to save to get my roof repaired and happy that I have plenty of yarn and directions to get me through until I can buy, oh yes!, lots more yarn. LOL


----------



## PumpkinLady (Jun 15, 2014)

That is why I crochet things mostly. And it is many many time faster. Since I broke my leg the 15 th of April I am just finishing my 9th baby afghan. + a couple of large ones and some lap afghans. Not to count all the scrubbies and dish rags and wash cloths and miles of Romanian lace base.....

If I could knit or knew more how to knit I would but take to much concentration.....

Hope you get it done soon...


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm getting reacquaint with knitting. I have 1 what I call long-term project--a prayer shawl--and other quickies like beanies, mittens, scarves, bracelets, coffee cup cozies. I need to finish one quickie before I start another. In my mind, I have lots of quickies lined up. I just like that feeling of accomplishment with one-week projects and then turn to prayer shawl which is like a comfort food for me until I'm ready to do another quickie. I've been focusing on winter accessories now and doing well. If I do well on one beanie/hat pattern, I'll make more of them. I have enough stash and directions to keep me busy for a long time. My weakness is buying yummy yarns. Right now I'm on an austerity program to save to get my roof repaired and happy that I have plenty of yarn and directions to get me through until I can buy, oh yes!, lots more yarn. LOL


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Everyone has his/her own knitting speed. I am a slow knitter, that's why I don't even try to start a sweater or blanket by hand knitting. I have knitting machines for those things, because I'd take just about forever knitting that by hand.
Others knit so fast by hand, they wouldn't need a knitting machine for anything.

Go at your own speed and simply follow Jessica-Jeans tip to mark your start every day. And don't question your speed, it will pick up over time but won't go beyond your own natural pace. So don't compare yourself to others and enjoy it the way it is.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It always takes me a long time to knit anything but I always enjoy executing the stitches.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I am working on a baby blanket right now. To keep from not being bored, I challenge myself to do one repeat every day. Some days I do more and some days none at all. I tried doing a dishcloth at the same time but that did not work well. I did the pattern for the dishcloth on one row and had to go back about 16 rows on the baby blanket to fix the mistake. I thought about just leaving it but then remembered what so many say - they can't leave mistake unfixed. The baby is due in December so I can take my time.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I really enjoy knitting blankets and afghans, but know going in that it's a long-term project, so I don't rush and do start other things while knitting. First of all, to keep me interested, and secondly, to have take-along projects because blankets are too big to haul around.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG, it seems like it takes forever. I'm working on only my second baby blanket (second blanket EVER) and I got so sick of it, today I bought a new yarn and am almost finished with the first of a pair of fingerless gloves. 

I was looking up a method of binding off and got distracted, as usual, by this website! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## cartor (Apr 24, 2013)

I do the same thing , Jessica! Working on prayer shawls, i usually get bored around the 20" mark and need to have that "yes-I-did-get-something- done" reinforcement to keep going.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Knitting is like sailing, its all about the journey, no speed involved. At least for me that's the case. There is just something soothing about the flow of the yarn through your fingers, the feel the beauty. Bottom line, I take forever


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


never heard that one before...poor snail!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I usually h ave an afghan started and also a short term project to work on so I don't get. Bored. Someone mentioned that they fall asleep as well. I get extremely relaxed when I crochet as well so I do the same. I am personally a slow crocheter/knitter. I think everyone has their own pace. My advice to you would be...if you get frustratingly bored, put the blanket down for a while, staring something else. You will eventually get your desire to work on it again.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Am I the only one who is going to admit to being a fast knitter! About six or seven years ago I learned to knit continental style and it really picked up my speed. One reason I have to knit fast is I work full time and have a lot of other obligations, so not that much time to knit. I just finished a top down sweater and averaged knitting a 90 yard skein a night on size 7 needles.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

My knitting is much slower than my crochet, so when I make a blanket or afghan, I crochet it. I love to do both, but for "quick" results, I usually crochet.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

It takes me about forty hours to knit one prayer shawl and eighty hours or more for an afghan. It is best not to promise something will be done by such and such a date. Too many things happen in between. I too fall asleep too often any more. Good luck with your project. Enjoy it and forget the work schedule.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I've done this, not planning to, wake up with the needles still in hand and sometimes one in an unfinished stitch. :O) trouble is I grip so tight that it takes longer for the hands to "wake up" then it does me from my nap. LOL


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

Even though it takes longer even for simple scarf I have to do pattern of some kind, too boring to just knit and purl, but will my projects are to be relaxing and enjoying tasks so don't worry about length of time it takes as long as I have something to pick up and work on. When we had house full of children my friends an I used to laugh and say all our projects kept us out of mental institution,


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've found that a slow knitter makes fewer mistakes. Less time frogging.


Ya got that right!!!! I don't know how many times I have speed knitted then looked down and found a slipped stitch, then had to frog, oh yes, here we go again!!!! I completely understand the logic.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

PumpkinLady said:


> That is why I crochet things mostly. And it is many many time faster.
> 
> I totally agree. I knit and crochet and crocheting is faster but some things I like in knit. We all have our preferences and depending on the pattern and the color and the yarn, that is what I base my knitting or crocheting of the project on.


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2014)

For me, it's a hobby; I'm not doing piece work so I try not to pay any attention to the time. That being said, it's hard not to get in a hurry sometimes.


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

Emmyg said:


> I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


With the project you are working on the beginning part (1st half) goes somewhat quickly because you are working on short rows, the 2nd half goes more slowly until the rows get shorter, the nice thing tho is that after you start decreasing and the rows get shorter you can really see progress. I am a slow knitter, (a thrower) and am hoping I can get the patience to learn either continental because I am left handed or at least learn to flick so I can knit as fast as my sister.

Keep going it is all worth it in the end. I usually work on at least two projects at the same time so if one seems overwhelming I can work on something that moves along quickly.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I've found that knitting takes a lot longer than crochet. It takes me about a month to knit a 20 x 60" prayer shawl, and only about a week to do it in crochet. Just do what's comfortable for you! And be careful not to give yourself an RSI.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Depends.... the pattern, the size of the yarn, the size of the needle, the hours (I seldom count them) spent each day knitting... Like you, some days I knit for one hour, other days for several hours. Some days, I crochet or read or get involved in other things...

A recent baby blanket took me 3 months (baby yarn, tiny needle) while a second one took me 6 days!! )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think if it is something you LOVE knitting it goes much quicker! If it is something that HAS to be done it can drag on for weeks.. and I have had pieces that I really didn't want to do seem like they took months when in reality they only took a week or so..LOL Jessicas idea is a great one... at least then you will know your not just treading water!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't be so sure! I've too many WIPs (+/- 70), besides, knitting's not a race.


Love that comment, Jessica-Jean. In our knit/crochet for charity group, there is a gal who comes each week with at least 4 to 6 infant sweater, hat, bootie, blanket sets that she has beautifully crocheted. She seems driven but her work is wonderful. We have often thought she seemed to be 'in a race.' I am more of a turtle when it comes to crocheting and I need to switch projects when one seems to be taking too long to finish. When I go back to one that hasn't been seen for some time, it feels fresh and interesting again.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

When I make large projects I always have smaller things on the go at the same time, even if you work on your blanket an hour a day you are making progress and you will get there in the end.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I just had to rip out half a sweater jacket!!! But I am not even upset. It is a learning thing and WOW have I learned a lot! The yarn was costly and I want my project to be as perfect as I can make it. Knitting is not a race, Jessica-Jean is correct. I enjoy the peacefulness of knitting.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> ...


If I am working on a large piece I do exactly the same as Jessica-Jean so that I can see that I am doing some work.
I generally use a small piece of different colour of yarn and leave them in for several days so that I can see how much I have done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Is it the pattern that is making it seem so long? they do take awhile and hopefully you didn't intend it to be real large.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I m a very slow at knitting . But the end result is what's important. Not the time it took you to do it. ))


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

That's whys I like machine knitting


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It usually takes me about a week, Mind you tho. I am retired, live alone and can work on something all day if I want, with a few breaks now and then.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't be so hard on yourself it is difficult when you do your first big project


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

So my last knitted blanket took f-o-r-e-v-e-r. Now I crochet blankets. They just go much faster for me.


----------



## Laulette (Jul 20, 2014)

Finished baby blanket with 6 row repeat started June 7 finished July 2. Used Bernat baby sport (1256 yds). Size 6 needle.Cast on 155 sts finished 232 rows. Had about 150 yards left. I tried to work 18 rows a day. Enjoy you will finished.


----------



## Ronnie B (Jul 1, 2014)

That is why I no longer knit. I now use my time Crocheting. It is much, I repeat, much faster.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

jj I am like you. I am successful if I "mostly succeed" in not starting something new. I crochet baby blankets and with a timer it takes 24 hours. Several days in actuality


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition. .


I do the same thing and usually have a contest with myself to knit/crochet a little more than the previous session.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Take your time. Everyone knits and crochets at their own pace.
The first afghan that I ever made, took me 1 year to complete.
That was over 40 years ago.
It was a ripple afghan done in single crochet with a G hook.
I could make that same afghan in a week with an H hook and the same pattern.
The fastest that I ever made and afghan was with a Q hook and 3 strands of yarn. 
I bought the yarn Saturday afternoon and I finished it Sunday night.
It was done in a day.
Usually, it takes me a week to make an afghan.
Dick


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

What size needles/yarn. I usually use something fluffy like Plymouth Adore and Plymouth Encore, hold them together and knit on a size 15. I use 400 yards of each yarn and normally do the corner to corner dishcloth. This afghan always gets great reviews and it's quick.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

That's why I crochet rather than knit......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


I always do that too. I put a notched marker on the side each day, and can see the progress and how many days I've worked on it. It still takes what it takes in time, but somehow that makes me feel it goes faster. Self deception.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I'm never in a hurry when I knit or crochet. I am slow at both and enjoy the process.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Depends.... the pattern, the size of the yarn, the size of the needle, the hours (I seldom count them) spent each day knitting... Like you, some days I knit for one hour, other days for several hours. Some days, I crochet or read or get involved in other things...
> 
> A recent baby blanket took me 3 months (baby yarn, tiny needle) while a second one took me 6 days!! )


Those are beautiful!


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

I have an afghan I started 15 years ago and ended up stuffing in a cedar chest after laboring on it for 5 months. It's a two-color, 5-strip pattern that I designed myself. I managed to get three strips finished. Fifteen years ago, I liked the yarn, the two colors, and even stitch the patterns. Now, I'm not real crazy about any of it. I really should just unravel it all and make other smaller projects out of the yarn. It's nice wool yarn that would cost a fortune to buy now.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> Is it the pattern that is making it seem so long? they do take awhile and hopefully you didn't intend it to be real large.


It is a feather and fan pattern. The final dimensions should be 38x40". I am using baby yarn and #6 needle. The first 2 weeks I worked on it and was trying to learn the pattern was very slow going. The k2tog/ yo row was just terrible for me. Then I was only getting through 1 repeat a day. Now that I have got comfortable with it, I have got faster. I used to have to put my headphones on during that row just so I could completely concentrate without the kids distracting me. And I still would get off a stitch or two. But now I can do that row and watch tv or talk on the phone. It does feel good to know that I have been weeks without a mess up. LOL


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Laulette said:


> Finished baby blanket with 6 row repeat started June 7 finished July 2. Used Bernat baby sport (1256 yds). Size 6 needle.Cast on 155 sts finished 232 rows. Had about 150 yards left. I tried to work 18 rows a day. Enjoy you will finished.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

DickWorrall said:


> Take your time. Everyone knits and crochets at their own pace.
> The first afghan that I ever made, took me 1 year to complete.
> That was over 40 years ago.
> It was a ripple afghan done in single crochet with a G hook.
> ...


Wow! 
:shock:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I'll have to give Jessica-Jean's method a try. Maybe that way I'll actually see some progress on the baby blanket I'm knitting right now.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't like to knit large pieces in the late spring through summer because we don't have air-conditioning in our home and the larger pieces on my lap are just too warm. Not to mention the extra layer of a white sheet under the work to keep it clean. However, I did knit a child sized afghan in blue and gray (ick) 4ft.x 4-1/2 ft... for a newborn great nephew to use when he gets older but I had a time limit so I knitted into the wee hours when it was cooler. If you are still working it could be that your brain and body need to relax after a long day so activities that take concentration may be too much to do in the evening. I would suggest setting a goal. Perhaps 3-4 rows a day. Then quit. As we get older our bodies need more down time, not to mention our gray matter.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, EmmyG,
My first large project, a five panel afghan, took me several years. It went on regular time outs when I was bored, or confused. I was new to knitting and saw it in a magazine. I learned so much during that project!

Everyone has given good advice. Work on it when you are interested and put it down when you are not.  I am still working on my first pair of socks almost a year in.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I know how you feel. I only do things with large needles now. There are pattern books showing baby & regular afghans some even using two skeins (which is easy to work with). I talked one of the gals in my church craft group into doing one on big needles. She got it done in 1/3 the time of one with small needles. She went on to knit one for each of the grandkids.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> I know how you feel. I only do things with large needles now. There are pattern books showing baby & regular afghans some even using two skeins (which is easy to work with). I talked one of the gals in my church craft group into doing one on big needles. She got it done in 1/3 the time of one with small needles. She went on to knit one for each of the grandkids.


That sounds wonderful, and that's how I feel and want to do but the big needles really hurt my hands, I need to lighten up my grip but always afraid I will knit or crochet too loosely.


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

That is a great idea!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry to heart that. I am arthritic and find the larger needles very much easier to work with. I just don't hold them tightly. If you use two skeins your work isn't too loose.

Try it again with 2 skeins. Just do a small swatch and see if it will work. I think it is so worth the speed and also comfort AFTER you adjust to the larger size


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

It depends,how fast you knit,yarn and needle size and how many projects you have going at once.I usually have between 3 or4projects going at once.


----------



## Monterey Knitter (Apr 20, 2013)

That is why I generally crochet baby blankets. SO much faster!


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

kidbear said:


> It depends,how fast you knit,yarn and needle size and how many projects you have going at once.I usually have between 3 or4projects going at once.


I'm so glad that I am not the only one who has lots of projects going.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Emmyg said:


> It is a feather and fan pattern... The first 2 weeks I worked on it and was trying to learn the pattern was very slow going. The k2tog/ yo row was just terrible for me... Now that I have got comfortable with it, I have got faster.


I thought it was just me! I think of myself as an experienced knitter and pretty fast, but every time I use feather and fan, the first six inches or so make my brain melt, the next six inches are comfortable and fun, the rest seems to take f-o-r-e-v-e-r! Only with feather and fan, for some reason. Go figure.

I still use it because it looks so good, but when I start to go into that eternity stage, I work on something else (such as a scarf in a simple stitch) for a few days and that gets me back in the comfort zone. I think my brain gets annoyed because the F&F repeat is long enough that my fingers can't take over the remembering.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


I am slow on blankets. It takes me a couple of months at the least and usually more knitting a couple of hours 3 or 4 days a week. When I start to despair, I take a break from it and make a preemie hat or two for the NICU which I can whip out pretty quickly and have some instant gratification.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


 And the
sliding loop technique is done how.....


----------



## OldFrogger (Apr 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


I just LOVE the way you say you didn't work "much" on any of your many other WIPs and that you "mostly" succeeded in not starting any new ones! That sounds like me--I simply CANNOT just work on one thing only!!


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


I love the idea of the progress clip/hairpin.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


It's going to take a million years!!

Who cares how long it takes? Enjoy the process as it emerges and just knit as much as you can every day. Knit it with joy, with love.. and gift it when it's finished. Period.

The time involved on an item like this depends on the complexity of the pattern... the size you want to achieve... how many hours you will knit it in a day... all those factors. I've made several baby blankets... but, I'm sorry to say that I've never timed myself. And, none of them were gifted before the baby arrived... opps.. except for the first one.

Okay... I'd say a month... but, I sometimes knit eight or more hours in a day. Mostly, I do... that when making a babies blanket. so... 8 x 30 = 240 hours? I don't mean to be flippant. Just resolve yourself to the fact that it takes a LONG time.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Palenque1978 said:


> It's going to take a million years!!
> 
> Who cares how long it takes? Enjoy the process as it emerges and just knit as much as you can every day. Knit it with joy, with love.. and gift it when it's finished. Period.
> 
> ...


Haha! The last month seems like a million years. So it might take me 2 million!

:lol:


----------



## jensevir (Jul 18, 2014)

I usually have a few items to knit so if the first one gets boring it's time to do the second one and so on. So there are always a few articles being done at the same time. My family is very large so I always request for them to give me some ideas of things they would like. Maybe this is crazy but it works.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Georget said:


> I don't like to knit large pieces in the late spring through summer because we don't have air-conditioning in our home and the larger pieces on my lap are just too warm. Not to mention the extra layer of a white sheet under the work to keep it clean....


No AC here either, but I must be a sucker for punishment since it never fails that I work on an afghan through the heat! Thank goodness for fans!

One thing I have never worried about is keeping the project clean while making it. I have cats; therefore I have cat fur everywhere, and ever item I've ever knitted has cat fur (and sometimes a strand or more of my own hair!) all through it. Since whatever I knit is likely to have travelled with me to wherever I've been, often there's been a spill of diet Coke or even coffee. I don't care; it takes more than _that_ to stain acrylic! When it's finished, it gets washed, dried, folded, and given. Any fur that didn't come out in the wash remains included. Since it's the dander, not the actual fur, that causes allergic reactions, it's not a problem for my allergic-to-felines giftees.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> And the
> sliding loop technique is done how.....


This is the site I learned it from: 
http://string-or-nothing.com/2009/01/15/log-cabin-modular-blanket-working-method-and-crocheting-on/

Later on, I found this extremely photo-detailed tutorial: http://www.holliyeoh.com/blog/2007/06/05/sliding-loop-technique-photo-heavy/

In my mind, it beats sewing strips together any day! I'd rather be buried under most of an afghan for months than have the convenience of easily carried strips that will need sewing together. I _can_ sew or otherwise join, but I'd just rather *not*.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mirium said:


> I thought it was just me! I think of myself as an experienced knitter and pretty fast, but every time I use feather and fan, the first six inches or so make my brain melt, the next six inches are comfortable and fun, the rest seems to take f-o-r-e-v-e-r! Only with feather and fan, for some reason. Go figure.
> 
> I still use it because it looks so good, but when I start to go into that eternity stage, I work on something else (such as a scarf in a simple stitch) for a few days and that gets me back in the comfort zone. I think my brain gets annoyed because the F&F repeat is long enough that my fingers can't take over the remembering.


Feather & Fan, Old Shale, and any 'ripple' or 'zigzag' pattern drive me bonkers! I _can_ count to ten! Yet I foul up in the beginning of any and all of those seemingly 'simple' patterns. I've got less trouble working something with half-a-dozen cables!


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Emmyg said:


> I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


A lot depends on the project. How intricate the size of the needles and yarn and how often you start and stop. Try thinking about your knitting as enjoying the journey rather than the destination and you'll find that it will go much faster.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


Jessica-Jean, the baby blanket is beautiful -- and I like how you have chosen various shades of cream and white.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Jessica-Jean, the baby blanket is beautiful -- and I like how you have chosen various shades of cream and white.


Chosen? I didn't really 'choose'; that's just what surfaced first from my collection of 'whites'. My goal was not to make an heirloom that would rarely - if _ever_ - be used, but to make a kick-around, drag-around everywhere blanket that the kid could mistreat and that would still look half-way nice.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Chosen? I didn't really 'choose'; that's just what surfaced first from my collection of 'whites'. My goal was not to make an heirloom that would rarely - if _ever_ - be used, but to make a kick-around, drag-around everywhere blanket that the kid could mistreat and that would still look half-way nice.


That's my kind of baby Blankie, too!!!! Unfortunately, we have had a few thumb suckers in the family (and the orthodontist bills to prove it!) and in each case, their blankies got dragged around everywhere.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


Thanks for the tip! I'm going to try this!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Another thing that is slowing me down is that I get so sleepy about 5 or 6 rows in. My eyes get heavy and I just want to close them and take a nap. But I can't take 4 or 5 naps a day, so I have to put it down and go do a load of laundry or something.


I would suggest before you put your knitting down make sure you finish the row. Then go do something else, come back do another row. No matter what I do I always try to finish a row at a time. I think I even have my family trained because they will ask are you done with that row yet. :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Haha! The last month seems like a million years. So it might take me 2 million!
> 
> :lol:


Good for you. Don't give up.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jensevir said:


> I usually have a few items to knit so if the first one gets boring it's time to do the second one and so on. So there are always a few articles being done at the same time. My family is very large so I always request for them to give me some ideas of things they would like. Maybe this is crazy but it works.


A lot of us do the same thing. WIPs(Work In Progress)... what knitter doesn't have WIPs?

I do it for the same reason... when I tire of a color or pattern... I change crayon.. different color, so to speak. Keeps me happily knitting and eventually they all get done. And they get 'em ... when they get 'em.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't be so sure! I've too many WIPs (+/- 70), besides, knitting's not a race.


Yes... yes... it's not a Race. Everyone listen to Jessica-Jean: WIPs are okay. Most everything eventually gets done. Just keep on knitting... and having fun.. (the fun part is my advice)


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

debsu said:


> My knitting is much slower than my crochet...... I love to do both, but for "quick" results, I usually crochet.


Me too!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a knitter and rarely crochet but my daughter showed me the pattern for the afghan in my avatar years ago. I bought the yarn and put it in a bin with the pattern and tried to forget about it. Simple Tunisian crochet and cross stitch is mind-numbing for me but when she started treatment for breast cancer I had to keep my promise. I worked on it to the exclusion of everything else and it took me 9 months. It would have taken even longer but my knitting group kept wondering why I was still working on it!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No AC here either, but I must be a sucker for punishment since it never fails that I work on an afghan through the heat! Thank goodness for fans!
> 
> One thing I have never worried about is keeping the project clean while making it. I have cats; therefore I have cat fur everywhere, and ever item I've ever knitted has cat fur (and sometimes a strand or more of my own hair!) all through it. Since whatever I knit is likely to have travelled with me to wherever I've been, often there's been a spill of diet Coke or even coffee. I don't care; it takes more than _that_ to stain acrylic! When it's finished, it gets washed, dried, folded, and given. Any fur that didn't come out in the wash remains included. Since it's the dander, not the actual fur, that causes allergic reactions, it's not a problem for my allergic-to-felines giftees.


That is funny you said that. My blanket just got a mouth full of coffee spit all over it. Stupid nasty fly decided to go swimming while I wasn't looking. 
:x


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Oh! And I used the hair clip idea today and am proud to say that I gained 2 inches of blanket!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> That is funny you said that. My blanket just got a mouth full of coffee spit all over it. Stupid nasty fly decided to go swimming while I wasn't looking.
> :x


I hate flies!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> ... My blanket just got a mouth full of coffee spit all over it. Stupid nasty fly decided to go swimming while I wasn't looking. :x


Great timing!!
Thank you for the belly-laugh!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Oh! And I used the hair clip idea today and am proud to say that I gained 2 inches of blanket!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great timing!!
> Thank you for the belly-laugh!!


 ;-)


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


I think that marking your work is a great idea because it shows that you are making progress even though sometimes you feel that you aren't!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


If you enjoy it, that's what matters. :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I have knitted about four blankets, and I would say around 100 hours per blanket.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> If you enjoy it, that's what matters. :thumbup:


That's the ticket!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miri said:


> I have knitted about four blankets, and I would say around 100 hours per blanket.


I'd say: not bad. I once made a great-looking scarf for a man.. that had cables.. different kinds.. ahhh honeycomb pattern... and other such nonsense... but, the result was great. Took a year to make. But, of course... I wasn't knitting it all the time... and I did lots of frogging.. and... it would take hours to get just 1 or two inches.. LOL But, I wasn't gonna let that scarf beat me. Took a year. LOL


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

jensevir said:


> I usually have a few items to knit so if the first one gets boring it's time to do the second one and so on. So there are always a few articles being done at the same time. My family is very large so I always request for them to give me some ideas of things they would like. Maybe this is crazy but it works.


Funny you should say this, this eve, I was starting my 2nd mitten and my hands got tired, so I moved to the other chair and picked up my crochet and did that for a while. LOL!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

laurelarts said:


> I just can't do it anymore. I get bored if I work on a large piece. I like things that are quick and easy. When I was younger I enjoyed the challenge of the larger, more difficult projects, I just don't even start them now, because I know I won't finish. I do so much admire you that can though because they turn out beautifully and I remember that feeling of accomplishment you all must feel.


I, too, lack the patience to do large/complicated things. 
Quick & easy caps for the children's ward. {while watching TV} :thumbup: :-( :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

As long at it takes you, that is how long. If you are going to gauge all your knitting by the time it takes and not by the enjoyment of doing it, then it will be drudgery. Every one knits at a different speed. There a persons who can knit an adult cable cardi in three days and others would still be at it three years later. Just enjoy what you are doing and don't set a time to be done. That puts too much pressure on you and the enjoyment goes right out the window.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I have time to knit about 1000 stitches a day. So how much gets done depends on the gauge.


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG Jessica-Jean, What an awesome blanket! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



Jessica-Jean said:


> Once a few inches are done, progress seems invisible. So, to help my mind *know* there was indeed progress, before beginning the day's knitting, I place a hair-clip (or anything to mark the place) in the edge of the very first stitch. Then, when I finish for the day, or before I start next time, I can easily SEE that I did something the last time, because there's a space between that marker and the needle's current postition.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense.
> 
> I just finished a large baby blanket that took just over three months of almost exclusive knitting attention. "Almost exclusive" means I didn't work much on any of my many other WIPs and I mostly succeeded in not starting any new ones.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I started an aghan for a wedding present back the end of April. I am now about half done. I have until Oct 8th. Unfortunately my hubby fell and ended up with knee surgery which is requiring PT 3 times a week. I get uninterrupted knitting time while he's in PT which is fortunate for me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

past said:


> I started an aghan for a wedding present back the end of April. I am now about half done. I have until Oct 8th. Unfortunately my hubby fell and ended up with knee surgery which is requiring PT 3 times a week. I get uninterrupted knitting time while he's in PT which is fortunate for me.


That's a classic example of "turning a lemon into lemonade." Hope your hubby mends well... but, not too quickly. I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said that second part... but, you get my drift... then you can get your afghan done.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Emmyg said:


> I started my first baby blanket about a month ago. I bought 4 skeins at 360 yards a piece and I just finished the 2nd skein!! I try to knit at least a couple of hours a day. And some days I knit for hours at a time.But it seems like this is just going to take forever to finish. How long does it usually take y'all to finish a blanket? Am I just very slow?


That's why I knit things with some kind of sections eg squares or panels. Endless (or so it seems) long rows get boring and there is no feel of accomplishment - until eventually, boom! there it is.

Jumpers of course are usually large - for me, at least... :-( but I am experimenting with panels in jumpers too. Patterns eg leaves, cables, help the jumpers 'go' faster and with more interest.

It all depends on how your mind works and whether you like the 'boom! It's done!' feeling or the frequent sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

GemsByGranny said:


> That's why I knit things with some kind of sections eg squares or panels. Endless (or so it seems) long rows get boring and there is no feel of accomplishment - until eventually, boom! there it is.
> 
> Jumpers of course are usually large - for me, at least... :-( but I am experimenting with panels in jumpers too. Patterns eg leaves, cables, help the jumpers 'go' faster and with more interest.
> 
> It all depends on how your mind works and whether you like the 'boom! It's done!' feeling or the frequent sense of accomplishment.


You are so right about the "boom it's done"! I was just whining about this blanket a few days ago. Then last night I noticed I only have about 6 repeats left! I could possibly have this thing done tonight! I am so excited and relieved.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a friend in Breckenridge, but I thought it was in Colorado, not Texas. Are there two of them??


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it takes me over a week to knit a simple dishcloth. I am slow as a snail climbing backwards up a salt covered tree...LOL


Thank you for the visual! I love it! pj


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

GemsByGranny said:


> I have a friend in Breckenridge, but I thought it was in Colorado, not Texas. Are there two of them??


Yes there is a Breckenridge Colorado too. I am sure it is much cooler there than it is here. 
:wink:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> ..... Patterns eg leaves, cables, help the jumpers 'go' faster and with more interest.....


I agree, lace or cable patterns or self striping yarn or 'blocks' as in mitred squares etc seem to make your work go faster than long boring rows of one colour in plain knitting!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Another thing that is slowing me down is that I get so sleepy about 5 or 6 rows in. My eyes get heavy and I just want to close them and take a nap. But I can't take 4 or 5 naps a day, so I have to put it down and go do a load of laundry or something.


Looking at your avatar, if that is your wonderful family you deserve 4 or 5 naps a day. 
Knitting is a journey to the end result. On a more or less boring project I let my imagination think of the person who is to receive it. Slow or fast, who cares.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I once timed myself on a 3 1/2 ounce skein and averaged 7 1/2 hours per skein, hand knitting. I did this out of curiosity.

A hand knitted afghan can take about 60 to 80 hours, measurements being about 48"X 60", depending on the pattern and the number of skeins used. A crocheted afghan of the same measurements can take as long, also depending on the pattern. 

Right now, as a gift - crib size, I am machine knitting panels in a ribbing pattern, and crocheting the shell stitch as a border on the panels. It takes about 12 minutes to machine knit each panel (240 rows) and about 1 1/2 hours to crochet the border on both long edges of each panel. Including doing the final edging, which should take about 8 to 10 hours, I estimate the whole afghan to take about 20 hours. (Hey! I'm almost done!!!)


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I picked up knitt when I joined a knitting group. They got me going. The 1st thing I knitted was the a baby blanket. When I was finally finished I said that I would never make make another one n I never have!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

cakes said:


> the piece I am on grows one inch per day (if I am lucky) that is two rows.........


It may only be two rows at a time, but remember - you are closer than you were!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


So true! We start projects for enjoyment and it should always remain this way!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> I just can't do it anymore. I get bored if I work on a large piece. I like things that are quick and easy. When I was younger I enjoyed the challenge of the larger, more difficult projects, I just don't even start them now, because I know I won't finish. I do so much admire you that can though because they turn out beautifully and I remember that feeling of accomplishment you all must feel.


For afghans, why not consider knitting (or crocheting) panels? You can then sew them together as you finish each one. They will feel as if they are going fast while you do them. Give it a try.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

They both are beautiful. Just think about how much "afghan hugging" can be done while using it!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

gginastoria said:


> I'm a knitter and rarely crochet but my daughter showed me the pattern for the afghan in my avatar years ago. I bought the yarn and put it in a bin with the pattern and tried to forget about it. Simple Tunisian crochet and cross stitch is mind-numbing for me but when she started treatment for breast cancer I had to keep my promise. I worked on it to the exclusion of everything else and it took me 9 months. It would have taken even longer but my knitting group kept wondering why I was still working on it!


I do hope your daughter is feeling good. My prayers are with her.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I picked up knitt when I joined a knitting group. They got me going. The 1st thing I knitted was the a baby blanket. When I was finally finished I said that I would never make make another one n I never have!


That bad huh??


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

bjstatha said:


> That bad huh??


When you started knitting, you started with too big a project. Stay with it knitting smaller projects (winter scarfs, hats, etc). This will make you feel better about the craft. Give it another chance!


----------

